# Corner TV Stand Plans



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I am trying to draw up some plans for a corner TV stand to replace the particle board stand we are using now. I am trying to pattern this based on some pictures I've seen online - mostly based on the design on Stickley's website. I didn't like a few details on that stand and it was too large to fit where I want to put this one so I scaled it down a bit. We currently have a 27 inch flat screen - but would like this to be able to accommodate a slightly larger TV in the future. The Stickley was also 36 inches tall which seemed too tall - ours is currently 27 inches tall which seemed about right so I tried to stick to that height. 

The one I designed is approximately 39 inches wide, 20 inches deep and 29 inches tall. I left an opening 6 inches tall by 18 1/4 inches for the cable box and xbox. The doors are 9 3/16" wide by 16 inches tall. The lower compartment may have an intermediate shelf, or I may put in a drawer behind the door to hold DVDs - but I think this may waste a lot of space in the cabinet.

To me the design looks ok in Sketchup - but I'm not sure how it will look in real life. I'm afraid the doors may look a bit puny since it is a fairly small cabinet. I'm also wonder if I should change the size of the rails / stiles from 2.5 inches down to 2 inches so the panels are a bit larger. 

As far as construction details - I plan on making the sides and intermediate shelves out of oak veneer plywood. The shelves will be dadoed into the sides and the frame / panel assemblies on the front. The frame and panels, trim, face frames, doors, and top will be solid quarter sawn white oak. The trim on the bottom will get a round over - and it will just be mitered instead of having the small triangular pieces where the trim meets at the front - that was just my dirty way of drawing it in Sketchup.

Any comments / suggestions on the design are appreciated - I would like to make sure this thing will look decent before I turn a sheet of plywood into scraps. 

Thanks!

John


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I have wanted to build one like this for a few years, but other projects seem to take precedence. 

I took this photo of one in a local store for ideas.


----------



## KevinJ04 (Nov 7, 2013)

John, 
I got on here for a lunch break and saw your post. I just finished a corner TV stand, because I couldn't find one that was correctly sized for our corner and the TV. Plus I wanted sides that were 90 degrees from the face, not 45 deg. I'll post mine along with dimensions when I get home. I designed mine on the fly (didn't know about Sketchup at the time). I looked on The Stickley web site and your design looks similar to their Mission Oak style (see attached image below). 

In looking at your design, I liked the overall design, but you wondered if the (cabinet face?) rails and stiles should be resized to 2" width? I think that would be a better option. Aso I think it would look better with a cabinet face rail at the top, just below the top surface. Sorry to be overly critical. Just my opinion.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

Kevin - 

Thanks for the comments. I'm glad to get any comments positive or negative to help refine the design. I've drawn a few things on paper before and they looked good, but when I build them the dimensions didn't look right so I want to make sure I have it right before I start building it. I used the picture you posted as inspiration - I was trying to follow the general design but I didn't like the way the intermediate shelf protruded. I'll try changing up the model with the smaller face frame - I was thinking it may be too big too. I'm torn on the upper rail - I was thinking about adding that as well - but I wanted to keep the opening 6 inches tall so I can stack the cable box / xbox since they are too wide to fit side by side. I suppose I could make it an even 30 inches tall and add a 2 inch rail and see how it looks. 

Again thanks for the comments!

John


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

*build a quick scale model*

For a large dining room table design, I build a scale model of it with scraps. Nothing pretty, but to smaller scale. Looked ok, so I am now building the full size table. About 96" x 44" x 29" tall.

Just a thought.

Jon


----------

